# ninco world cup supra gt 2007



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

the ninco cup will be at the race place in 2 weeks trying to get a lot of pll to go from jacksonville. the cars that can be raced are #50428 mosler gulf. #50442 mosler daytona. and the mosler club car. toyota supra castrol#50459. ascari's show car#50458. ascari gigawve#50444. ascari hanscan#50463. and ascari club car. both ferrari 360 kits#50408 and 50409. ferrari prorace jara #50455. porsche 977 forum gelb #50445. road car #50446 and vellejo #50464. all cars must be race with no magnets must have the ninco nc-6 motor speeder motor and ninco shore A25 rear tires. you can call greg at (386)295-1371 for more info


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

its the ninco world cup super GT 2007 not the supra sorry about that


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I like the line up of legal cars for the Ninco Cup. The NC6 is the Crusher motor(The green can motor), the Speeder is the pink can motor. Those cars will be a hand full with the Crusher NC6, and no magnets.

Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

jax-red-evo9 said:


> its the ninco world cup super GT 2007 not the supra sorry about that


The Supra is a very good race car,I have two of them, and Erik has two Supras.Until the Mosler, Ascari, and Porsche 997s hit the tracks the Supra was the car to beat. It is still a very good racer.

Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

jax-red-evo9 said:


> its the ninco world cup super GT 2007 not the supra sorry about that


I will be happy to help anyone that needs help to get their Ninco cars race ready. :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

jax-red-evo9 said:


> its the ninco world cup super GT 2007 not the supra sorry about that


And more specifically, this is your regional, correct? As the World Cup finals are in Germany this year.

Good luck you guys! Houston's Regional is today! I'll post results as I can get them under the Houston one on this forum.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

